# Brown Adipose Tissue Ups Capsinoids Energy-Burning Abilities



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Brown Adipose Tissue Ups Capsinoids Energy-Burning Abilities TOKYO???Consuming capsinoids, even just once, increases energy expenditure, especially in people with a high level of activity in brown adipose tissue, according to new research from Ajinomoto Co. Inc. A group led by professor Masayuki Saito of Tenshi College in Sapporo, Japan found a single ingestion of the [...]

*Read More...*


----------

